# Update on 75 gallon



## Jeffmbunakeeper (Apr 25, 2019)

Just an update on the new scape. Thanks for looking.


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

Nice, what type of rocks?


----------



## Jeffmbunakeeper (Apr 25, 2019)

Some flag stone pavers i broke into smaller pieces and some granite.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Looking good! Lots of hiding places, but yet easy to view the fish.


----------

